# I know why I am Traumatised.



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Because.............My parents are cRaZy.

Earlier on my dad was asleep in the chair.

My mum noticed that his mouth was forming a strange but perfect little round O shape.

What does she do?

Come on! Think about it, what does any rational normal person do in that situation?

She puts her little finger in the hole.

What does my dad do?

He started sucking her finger!

OMG and WTF!.......... It's no wonder I'm so friggin traumatised! :shock:


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

:shock:

:lol:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

ZOMG!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

SistA HazeL said:


> ZOMG!!


I've always wondered what this meant. Obviously OMG is Oh My God but what the hell is the Z for? lol Everytime I see it I picture people saying "Z'oh my god!" lmao


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!
> ...


Well it can mean two things.

1. omg with a little extra ooomph
2. zombies


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Earlier on my dad was asleep in the chair.
> 
> My mum noticed that his mouth was forming a strange but perfect little round O shape.
> 
> ...


 :shock: My grandma used to do that to me when I yawned :shock: though I never sucked on her finger... yikes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

scylla said:


> :shock: My grandma used to do that to me when I yawned :shock:


LOL :shock:

My parents are weirdos, I don't know what's happening to them.

When we had snow the other day they went outside and built a snowman..they put TIGHTS on it's head. They are 50 years old!

My mum keeps talking like she's having some kind of spiritual crisis...All kinds of weird shit...She's not allowed to be weird, they are stealing my domain.

What is going on? ....It's "crazy making" I tell you, they're trying to push me over the little bit of edge that I still manage to cling to.

It's seriously weirding me out. I can't take it.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Spirit said:


> She's not allowed to be weird, they are stealing my domain.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what can I say..outweird them!!! its gonna be hard to beat the tights on the snowman, but you are creative and resourcefull, I know you can come up with something outrageous, put your mom's dildo on the snowman's nose or something


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

scylla said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > She's not allowed to be weird, they are stealing my domain.
> ...


 :shock: OMG :lol: I really don't even want to consider that she may even own a dildo, I doubt it, shes a frigid old boot.

Great idea though, yes, I must out-weird them. Now I'm thinking.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

ZOMG! ZOMBIES! I HATE ZOMBIES! but i tell you what, i have 37 zombie plans.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

diagnosedindigo said:


> ZOMG! ZOMBIES! I HATE ZOMBIES! but i tell you what, i have 37 zombie plans.


 :lol: 8)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

I had a priest do that to me once when I fell asleep in the pue, only it wasn't his little finger. 8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont doubt that one bit Edu. Sorry if it really happened to you as it has to many kids.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I dont doubt that one bit Edu. Sorry if it really happened to you as it has to many kids.


HAHAHAHA!!!!! naw i was just joking. if it had have happened though, i would have bit it off an made him eat it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> I had a priest do that to me once when I fell asleep in the pue, only it wasn't his little finger. 8)


OooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooKkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Silent pause


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a priest do that to me once when I fell asleep in the pue, only it wasn't his little finger. 8)
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG!!
> ...


It means you were in such a rush that you hit the z key instead of the shift key. It should really be written zomg.


----------

